# NAV Error - destination cannot be saved



## bogene2020 (May 9, 2007)

I have an "03 745LI and now when I try to route a destiantion I get the message below 

Destination cannot be saved . Destination List is full .Please delete a destination first .. 

I have deleted the all the entries in the Addressbook and the Latest Destination . Does any body have other suggestions .


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds like you made the right move.


----------



## bogene2020 (May 9, 2007)

Deleting all that stuff did not help ? I still get the message .


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

try posting in the sub section. more e65/66 owners are there.


----------



## bogene2020 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks I just did that


----------

